# Super Gs Keto adventure!!



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Decided to try and lose the fat. Just finished a 'cutting cycle' which ended out being a clean bulk as I struggled to consume less cals, reasons for this are that I'm stupid and like eating too much.

My cycle was test e, mast e 600/500mg per week for 8 weeks and then a further 10 weeks of test e/ tren e/ mast e 600mg per week (BSI TMTE blend) with oxys added in at the end as I'd long have up on the cutting.

Now whilst in keto il be cruising on PC Test e 300mg pw so that I don't lose the muscle.

Moi at the start (taken about a fortnight ago)



My diet has basically been this so far, I started on Friday

Breakfast : 5 fried eggs and 5 grilled bacon rashers with 4ml EVOO

Lunch: tin of tuna, 60-100ml mayo, avocado or red onion, green tea and pint of water.

Dinner: 2x chicken breasts, red pepper, loads of spinach & dark greens, Greek yoghurt and about 5ml EVOO

snacks:

I don't eat all this per day, just a selection of what I do snack on

50-70g peanut butter & 3-5ml EVOO

cheese string

Pepperami stick

Walnuts & almonds (small handful)

Cucumber slices and phillidelphia cheese

I also keep my protein shake for post workout only and take two scoops, only reason for this is its the apple and cinnamon isolate from TPW and it makes me retch

So far it's been pretty easy and I think I'm doing ok, never attempted this before. I was absolutely starving on sat night so had a grilled burger on its own with mayo and cheese, woke up yesterday morning feeling awesome!! Same today.

Myfitnesspal screens so far starting Friday











I was so hungry hence the OTT snacking.

Sat: 









From here on I stopped adding the drinks as the green tea has fcuk all in it anyway

Sun:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Macros look good, you have researched.

Watch out with the red onion and bell peppers.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry should have put this in, Friday morning I weighed bang on 14st and I'm guessing around 16-18% bodyfat, with that however I'm expecting at least one UKM member with no pics telling me I'm a fat Cnut.

Lifts at no are

legpress: 360kg for reps

DB flat bench: 40kg 5x5

DB shoulder press : 32kg sets and reps

Deadlift: 150kg reps

Last squat I done was a few weeks ago at 130kg PB, can't squat now as I have lower leg injuries, operation in about two-three weeks.

Only time I found this hard was yesterday as I was at the football cup final with my wee girl and was starving, couldn't find anything I could eat! Had a small nibble at her chocolate, about 1 cm in total, to let her feel good about sharing :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Macros look good, you have researched.
> 
> Watch out with the red onion and bell peppers.


Noticed on Saturday that my carbs were too high come the afternoon and spent all bloody evening chasing them. Going to only have either a red onion or a pepper each day, especially on non training days.

Had a half a can of Pepsi max yesterday at the football as they didn't sell water!! Wtf?!!

I trained chest on Saturday afternoon and was strong on the DB bench, db flies and bb decline but started to get really tired on the cable flies and tricep work. Putting it down to day 1 keto blues as iv been feeling ace since


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Noticed on Saturday that my carbs were too high come the afternoon and spent all bloody evening chasing them. Going to only have either a red onion or a pepper each day, especially on non training days.
> 
> Had a half a can of Pepsi max yesterday at the football as they didn't sell water!! Wtf?!!
> 
> I trained chest on Saturday afternoon and was strong on the DB bench, db flies and bb decline but started to get really tired on the cable flies and tricep work. Putting it down to day 1 keto blues as iv been feeling ace since


If you are in ketosis and taking in enough fats, you should have zero cravings and have an impressive appetite supression, you just need to go a few days with *zero* carbs for your body and mind to adjust.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> If you are in ketosis and taking in enough fats, you should have zero cravings and have an impressive appetite supression, you just need to go a few days with *zero* carbs for your body and mind to adjust.


Feeling that today, I'm hungry at meal times and that's pretty much all. Sat and ran through the diet with the mrs and she's been to the shops, bread, cereal, milk, wraps and bananas! B1tch!! She wanted to come onto it but didn't last half a day, she's a bit of a carb monkey!

At least she bought me three Italian meat platters 

Kinda looking to this keto attempt as a learning curve, never attempted it and have issues doing normal diet cuts so it should be interesting!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Feeling that today, I'm hungry at meal times and that's pretty much all. Sat and ran through the diet with the mrs and she's been to the shops, bread, cereal, milk, wraps and bananas! B1tch!! She wanted to come onto it but didn't last half a day, she's a bit of a carb monkey!
> 
> At least she bought me three Italian meat platters
> 
> Kinda looking to this keto attempt as a learning curve, never attempted it and have issues doing normal diet cuts so it should be interesting!!


Get her on it! Its amazing how your body re-adjusts after a few days without *sugar or carbs*, she only really would need to suffer the initial period. Once you get past that initial psychological want for the carbs and sugars its plain sailing. When you haven't had sweets or carbs I think your body forgets how good they are... its happy with the fats!

It could be a good idea for yo to adjust as you go along, try different things, see how your body and weight/fat loss progresses or stalls! then once you find your sweet spot keep it there and watch the lbs litterally melt away! Will be watching with intrest!

Cauliflower and cheese kept me sane in times of hardship and near breakdown....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Get her on it! Its amazing how your body re-adjusts after a few days without *sugar or carbs*, she only really would need to suffer the initial period. Once you get past that initial psychological want for the carbs and sugars its plain sailing. When you haven't had sweets or carbs I think your body forgets how good they are... its happy with the fats!
> 
> It could be a good idea for yo to adjust as you go along, try different things, see how your body and weight/fat loss progresses or stalls! then once you find your sweet spot keep it there and watch the lbs litterally melt away! Will be watching with intrest!
> 
> Cauliflower and cheese kept me sane in times of hardship and near breakdown....


Cauliflower and cheese you say? I think that shall be called upon! Not really sure if I'm running it 100% but half the fun is learning. Was tempted to jump on the scales today but I'm leaving that for every Friday


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Cauliflower and cheese you say? I think that shall be called upon! Not really sure if I'm running it 100% but half the fun is learning. Was tempted to jump on the scales today but I'm leaving that for every Friday


Another good aspect to keto is the constant weight loss, it really motivates you to carry on! nothing better than stepping on the scales one week and dropping 2lb, then the next week stepping on the scales and dropping a massive 5-6lbs! sometimes its magic.

One of my favourite foods of all time is macaroni and cheese (carb overload) So when im tucking into this on keto I couldnt be happier


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Another good aspect to keto is the constant weight loss, it really motivates you to carry on! nothing better than stepping on the scales one week and dropping 2lb, then the next week stepping on the scales and dropping a massive 5-6lbs! sometimes its magic.
> 
> One of my favourite foods of all time is macaroni and cheese (carb overload) So when im tucking into this on keto I couldnt be happier


This would be on your carb/ cheat day? Think iv seen on some other threads that the carb days would be every two weeks or so? Been a few who planned to run it on day 14 and seem to give in and have it early.

Or do you work your carb intake to just be the mac and cheese which keeps the macros in check?

I struggled to keep the carbs under 10% the first two days as I didn't see that the avocados, red onion and peppers bumped it up, but seem to have it now. Aiming for a 60/35/5 but not going to overly fuss about 2-3% over.

Going to probably get some turkey and switch that around with the tuna until I gen up on some recipes as I'm not the biggest fan of fish. There was a thread by @misshayley that il post the link to for anyone who pops into this, some awesome info in that thread


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Link:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/201924-can-anyone-help-decent-keto-diet.html

Good place for keto tips and where my keto interest started


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Super_G said:


> This would be on your carb/ cheat day? Think iv seen on some other threads that the carb days would be every two weeks or so? Been a few who planned to run it on day 14 and seem to give in and have it early.
> 
> Or do you work your carb intake to just be the mac and cheese which keeps the macros in check?
> 
> ...


Get some schwartz jamaican jerk spices or similar and put 2 tblspns in a non stick pot with your chicken/turkey/pork and cook untill it browns, thats how I have my meat on keto.

That picture is cauli & cheese..I have that as part of my keto mealplan... it has no real direct carbs! Thats what I mean, I can have that willy nilly to keep me sane as its like mac & cheese.

With the carb up, you need to have 14 full days zero carb to get into 'the zone' as I call it where your body has switched over to using fat as primary fuel source, + a period where your body actually starts burning fat stores, after these 14 days you can choose either a weekly or fortnightly carbup. I personally went for a carb meal as opposed to a 'carb day'

If you find you have hit a plateau, you will find that a carb meal can work magic, and the next day you have dropped weight!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Super_G said:


> This would be on your carb/ cheat day? Think iv seen on some other threads that the carb days would be every two weeks or so? Been a few who planned to run it on day 14 and seem to give in and have it early.
> 
> Or do you work your carb intake to just be the mac and cheese which keeps the macros in check?
> 
> ...


Get some schwartz jamaican jerk spices or similar and put 2 tblspns in a non stick pot with your chicken/turkey/pork and cook untill it browns, thats how I have my meat on keto.

That picture is cauli & cheese..I have that as part of my keto mealplan... it has no real direct carbs! Thats what I mean, I can have that willy nilly to keep me sane as its like mac & cheese.

With the carb up, you need to have 14 full days zero carb to get into 'the zone' as I call it where your body has switched over to using fat as primary fuel source, + a period where your body actually starts burning fat stores, after these 14 days you can choose either a weekly or fortnightly carbup. I personally went for a carb meal as opposed to a 'carb day'

If you find you have hit a plateau, you will find that a carb meal can work magic, and the next day you have dropped weight!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday's food intake:











Weighed myself this morning with the mrs as she can't seem to get her head round the idea of keto and has been doing my head in saying with all the fat I'd gain weight.

Upon waking i weigh 13st 6lbs today.

Putting the mostly down to losing the water from the oxys, however i was 14st when on cycle and started the oxys...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tell her to shush and watch the glory.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed to this. I have pics so am I ok to call you a fat cvnt? :whistling:

How was the pip from the bsi ttme?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> tell her to shush and watch the glory.


Threatened to tie her down and make her watch me enjoy my bacon and eggs in the morning.

Honestly this breakfast is the only reason I'm going to bed at night, it's awesome!! Cauliflower and cheese for tomorrow evening, so excited!!! :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Subbed to this. I have pics so am I ok to call you a fat cvnt? :whistling:
> 
> How was the pip from the bsi ttme?


To be honest mate I'd rather we kept the swearing and name calling off this thread as I want it to be informative and helpful. You got that ya snide ride? :lol: il no be fat for long mate, loving this diet, iv felt zero cravings today and last night too which I think is a good sign.

BSI TMTE- zero pip and good results, il defo be using it again. But my nose was filled with snotters like wallpaper paste for the full 8 weeks. No sleep too, but who caress out the sides 

I was only joking about the name calling sweet pea, nicknames from you are what keep me coming back.... Xx


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Today :









I'm annoyed that my macros don't match my previous two days, think my protein shake threw then off so tomorrow I'm buying some polish sausage things and some sour cream to munch.

Shoulders in the gym today, pre workout of 50g peanut butter seemed to do the trick.

DB shoulder press 32kg 6x6, 30kg & 28kg 1 set of 8

DB shrugs 28kg 4x10

Side raise 8kg 3x10, 10kg 3x10, 12kg 3x8

Cable side raise 5kg 4x10

Rhomboid push-ups 4x10

Bent over 1 arm DB shrugs 24kg 4x10

Smith military press 55kg 4x8

Preacher curl 30kg 5x5 32.5kg 2x5

DB bicep curl 18kg 3x8 super-setted with..

Seated DB bicep curl 12kg 3x8

Workout was good, good pumps and no real energy crash anywhere. Only threw in some bicep work as I was asked by a guy to show him a small bicep routine that I use. Didn't include playing handball keepyups with his wives saggy t1ts though :lol:

Feel good today, had the sh1ts after the gym and a slight headache this afternoon but that's not too bad. Was working today and it got in the way of eating but managed to kinda fit it all in.

Have I mentioned its cauliflower and cheese tomorrow....?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Today :
> 
> View attachment 117201
> 
> ...


Good to see this up


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

As in the thread lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Please excuse my being a spastic, hasn't entered my 50g peanut butter before my gym time














Actually brings my macros closer to target


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> As in the thread lol


Four words which have ripped my heart to shreds :lol:

Bloody got my hopes up didn't I!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well i didnt mean the my fitness app pics did i or any of the writing.. It is me we are talking about here... Lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You've got the muscle there mate for sure, subbed!

Also, strong ****


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You've got the muscle there mate for sure, subbed!
> 
> Also, strong ****


In for pics too aint u leeds 

Oh sorry must not start in this thread! Kay is going to try and be good!

Arms look very errr developed super g!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> In for pics too aint u leeds
> 
> Oh sorry must not start in this thread! Kay is going to try and be good!
> 
> Arms look very errr developed super g!


I'm in a dry spell, got to get my jollies from somewhere aye 

Yea G, show us more of those arms :wub:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Are you too laughing at my super noodle arms? You should not mock the afflicted!! Bigots :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Are you too laughing at my super noodle arms? You should not mock the afflicted!! Bigots :lol:


Bigger arms than me you bloody fairy :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

No more name calling from @onthebuild so far...he must have had some sponge cake today and in a good mood :lol:

First jab of 300mg pro chem test done today. Had to go to the pharmacy for an injection kit, pharmacist asked what I needed, went into the back and came out....top two buttons on her blouse unbuttoned and she went bright red. Started chatting about the keto diet and she was giggly etc, blatantly wanted a bit of the super sausage!! Wee filthy looking hag behind told her pal that they should be serving other people rather than 'trying to bag a junkie' :lol:

Bought some creme fresh, pepperamis and cauliflower. Chicken tonight and itl be cauliflower cheese for lunch tomorrow as I'm struggling with mayonnaise. Never really liked it tbh

I weighed myself after I pished this morning and iv dropped a lot of weight, but not willing to say it as I think I'd appear either really stupid or full of sh1t.

What kind of weight has been lost in the first week of those who have successfully ran the keto diet?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> No more name calling from @onthebuild so far...he must have had some sponge cake today and in a good mood :lol:
> 
> First jab of 300mg pro chem test done today. Had to go to the pharmacy for an injection kit, pharmacist asked what I needed, went into the back and came out....top two buttons on her blouse unbuttoned and she went bright red. Started chatting about the keto diet and she was giggly etc, blatantly wanted a bit of the super sausage!! Wee filthy looking hag behind told her pal that they should be serving other people rather than 'trying to bag a junkie' :lol:
> 
> ...


Im just lurking and waiting for the time to strike..

No sponge cake, cheesecake however has been consumed :lol:

Heard a sh1tload of water is lost at the beginning of keto, sometimes upto 6-8lbs, so don't think you're gonna waste away fatboy :lol:

Whats calorie intake like on keto? You keep it high ish to prevent muscle loss? or is that what the tests for?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> No more name calling from @onthebuild so far...he must have had some sponge cake today and in a good mood :lol:
> 
> First jab of 300mg pro chem test done today. Had to go to the pharmacy for an injection kit, pharmacist asked what I needed, went into the back and came out....top two buttons on her blouse unbuttoned and she went bright red. Started chatting about the keto diet and she was giggly etc, blatantly wanted a bit of the super sausage!! Wee filthy looking hag behind told her pal that they should be serving other people rather than 'trying to bag a junkie' :lol:
> 
> ...


I'm confused by this post. Why are there no pics of said pharmacist in MA? :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm confused by this post. Why are there no pics of said pharmacist in MA? :whistling:


Not the prettiest but what a pair of 'prescriptions' !! :drool:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Im just lurking and waiting for the time to strike..
> 
> No sponge cake, cheesecake however has been consumed :lol:
> 
> ...


Weight this morning was 13st 2lbs and I was bang on 14st on Friday morning. I didn't gain any weight with the oxys but did come off cycle when I started them. It can only really be water as 12lbs is a lot of weight to lose in 5-6 days, fcuk I'd win the biggest loser with stats like this :lol:

I dropped my cals to 3000 during my last ahem 'cutting' cycle :lol: so planned on hitting around 2800-3000 during this keto. Been hitting between 2700-2900 so far, cruising on test as I'd cry if the muscle went and the fat stayed. Adex is 0.5 every three days too.

Strength has so far stayed, but I'm really sleepy at night. I don't mind that though as I'm sleeping like thatcher now which is fantastic after the 15 weeks of tren....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Weight this morning was 13st 2lbs and I was bang on 14st on Friday morning. I didn't gain any weight with the oxys but did come off cycle when I started them. It can only really be water as 12lbs is a lot of weight to lose in 5-6 days, fcuk I'd win the biggest loser with stats like this :lol:
> 
> I dropped my cals to 3000 during my last ahem 'cutting' cycle :lol: so planned on hitting around 2800-3000 during this keto. Been hitting between 2700-2900 so far, cruising on test as I'd cry if the muscle went and the fat stayed. Adex is 0.5 every three days too.
> 
> Strength has so far stayed, but I'm really sleepy at night. I don't mind that though as I'm sleeping like thatcher now which is fantastic after the 15 weeks of tren....


Sounds like a plan mate! Id probably lower those cals a shade more though :lol: cant be far off maintenance??

Tren treat you to some insomnia? Mines just kicking in.. got some BSI tren on the way too to top up the dose.. not looking forward to being a sweaty miserable cvnt!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm actually really interested to see how this goes as I'm not far off my first cut myself.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Sounds like a plan mate! Id probably lower those cals a shade more though :lol: cant be far off maintenance??
> 
> Tren treat you to some insomnia? Mines just kicking in.. got some BSI tren on the way too to top up the dose.. not looking forward to being a sweaty miserable cvnt!


I'm not really too bothered about the cals, more wanting the macros right as I'm still active in the gym. Think dropping the cals lower would be pretty difficult to maintain the macros and have enough energy for the day & workouts. My breakfast of bacon and eggs is 1000 cals alone, by eating less would in my eyes defeat the purpose of Keto. Could be wrong but just my take on it.

By the way, don't get your hopes up on the BSI tren 250 mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I'm not really too bothered about the cals, more wanting the macros right as I'm still active in the gym. Think dropping the cals lower would be pretty difficult to maintain the macros and have enough energy for the day & workouts. My breakfast of bacon and eggs is 1000 cals alone, by eating less would in my eyes defeat the purpose of Keto. Could be wrong but just my take on it.
> 
> By the way, don't get your hopes up on the BSI tren 250 mate


 :surrender: why?!? is it pish??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm actually really interested to see how this goes as I'm not far off my first cut myself.


Fcuk sake boy you'd disappear!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> :surrender: why?!? is it pish??


I ran it with BSI test before the TMTE and I had no sides, no aggression, blood pressure dropped and absolutely fcuk all results. I was moaning about it in my journo that no Cnut posted in :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I ran it with BSI test before the TMTE and I had no sides, no aggression, blood pressure dropped and absolutely fcuk all results. I was moaning about it in my journo that no Cnut posted in :lol:


Fvcking hell lol! I went for that one because I thought being ONLY tren it would have the MOST tren in it! Compared to tren/test 250/250 for the same price, which I thought must be under dosed!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Fcuk sake boy you'd disappear!!


Hahaha p1ss off! I'm 80kg now, wanting to get to 85 then cut, moving to Aus in 6 weeks can't be looking like a fat lad on beach!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell lol! I went for that one because I thought being ONLY tren it would have the MOST tren in it! Compared to tren/test 250/250 for the same price, which I thought must be under dosed!


Would you fall out with me if i laughed?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Would you fall out with me if i laughed?


Fvcking hell, I hope you just got a dodgy one you cvnt :lol:

Laugh away!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Hahaha p1ss off! I'm 80kg now, wanting to get to 85 then cut, moving to Aus in 6 weeks can't be looking like a fat lad on beach!


Only way you'd look fat is if you went to Rwanda buddy


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell, I hope you just got a dodgy one you cvnt :lol:
> 
> Laugh away!


I whinged like a gayboy to my source about it who sent me the TMTE and Mtren instead. Stay away from Mtren, stings like a b1tch when putting it in.

Hopefully it was a bad batch but even if it is under dosed, your putting it in as a top up anyway so should be ok


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I whinged like a gayboy to my source about it who sent me the TMTE and Mtren instead. Stay away from Mtren, stings like a b1tch when putting it in.
> 
> Hopefully it was a bad batch but even if it is under dosed, your putting it in as a top up anyway so should be ok


Still ive fvcking paid for it :lol: and im a tight cvnt!

Anyway.. ill stop hogging your journo, you thin yet?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Still ive fvcking paid for it :lol: and im a tight cvnt!
> 
> Anyway.. ill stop hogging your journo, you thin yet?


I don't think il ever be thin, but I'm hoping my obliques can come on as well as they did a few years ago. Not bothered about abs as iv never seen them before :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Super_G said:


> No more name calling from @onthebuild so far...he must have had some sponge cake today and in a good mood :lol:
> 
> First jab of 300mg pro chem test done today. Had to go to the pharmacy for an injection kit, pharmacist asked what I needed, went into the back and came out....top two buttons on her blouse unbuttoned and she went bright red. Started chatting about the keto diet and she was giggly etc, blatantly wanted a bit of the super sausage!! Wee filthy looking hag behind told her pal that they should be serving other people rather than 'trying to bag a junkie' :lol:
> 
> ...


I lost 5-6 lbs on my first week if I remember...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> I lost 5-6 lbs on my first week if I remember...


Think il stick to my original plan of scales every Friday. Was just too tempted today :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good intake today. I'm loving my breakfast and dinner but sick to death of tune and mayo, sausages and a burger with cheese today, blob of mayo ruined it. I'm switching to the lower fat mayo, can't stand the original one

Myfitnesspal screens for today's munchathon..









I am literally moist at what I'm eating tomorrow for lunch...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Food for today and macros









Feel like sh1t today, had a few dizzy spells and my tummy felt queasy after my lunch. Almost not wanting to eat at meal times now.

I'm constantly thirsty, constantly drinking and constantly p1ssing. There's a greasy taste in my mouth all the time too. Feeling really tired so heading to my bed early and actually hoping the mrs isn't wanting pumped as I cannot be bothered


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's Friday!!

Went on the scales when I woke up and I weigh 13st4lbs

Abdominal area isn't as bloated and although there's still some fat you can see the obliques pretty well and the outlines of the transverse abs.

New oven was bought yesterday so I grilled the bacon, don't feel as yukky this morning after it


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Grilled bacon on keto ? :stuart:

Im joining you on the keto side of things.... day 2 zero carbs!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Grilled bacon on keto ? :stuart:
> 
> Im joining you on the keto side of things.... day 2 zero carbs!


Like the taste more tbh, but I added philli cheese to my snack to put the fat up, better quality fat too. Going to be running about like a maddie later in work so should be good to burn the stuff off. So far iv had my breakfast, snack and lunch, macros are sitting at 73% fat, 23% protein and 3% carbs, doesn't add up to fully 100% but that's what it says.

I'm happy with that as my cals are sitting at 1660, this is without my chicken and broccoli dinner later with creme fresh and I'm gonna munch some salami before I start work.

Iv been using the ketostix all week too, there's no way I can't have been in Ketosis this week which is what the sticks are saying, especially as iv lost a good bit of water weight. Fcuking useless

From now on I'm going to switch my lunch to burgers and mayo with cheese, much better than tuna mayo. Am I able to have chilli...??

How long you going to run it for mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I also think I look tiny now, fcuking pathetic that only a week and I'm thinking that :lol:



Date for my legs is next Monday so will run keto and then stop on the Sunday of next week for a carb day as il not be allowed to eat anything all day on the Monday, annoying


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Like the taste more tbh, but I added philli cheese to my snack to put the fat up, better quality fat too. Going to be running about like a maddie later in work so should be good to burn the stuff off. So far iv had my breakfast, snack and lunch, macros are sitting at 73% fat, 23% protein and 3% carbs, doesn't add up to fully 100% but that's what it says.
> 
> I'm happy with that as my cals are sitting at 1660, this is without my chicken and broccoli dinner later with creme fresh and I'm gonna munch some salami before I start work.
> 
> ...


The keto sticks arent always reliable, but they do work, remember you might just be loosing the water from the low carb, but I agree that if everything has been right your in keto, you have smelly p1ss and a metalic tasting mouth ?

There is roughly 4g carbs in a green chilli, so I dont see why not, maybe make a chilli oil ?

Im doing a bit of experimenting and doing it on 2300cals.. to see if I can recomp myself a bit, Im thinking i'll see where im at in 8-12 weeks time, Im only doing it because I slipped with the carbs over the last three months and put on 2 stone of water/blub.

Just had x2 tins tuna, x4 tablspns mayo with chilli, 50g cheddar cheese, cup or rocket.. I feel like the boss!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> The keto sticks arent always reliable, but they do work, remember you might just be loosing the water from the low carb, but I agree that if everything has been right your in keto, you have smelly p1ss and a metalic tasting mouth ?
> 
> There is roughly 4g carbs in a green chilli, so I dont see why not, maybe make a chilli oil ?
> 
> ...


Since about Tuesday iv had a rank taste in my mouth and feels like there's film over my teeth, been drinking water as I think sugar free diluting juice could have been bumping my carbs over last weekend.

Cheers for the chilli advice mate, will make the burgers even more awesome And go with the chicken too.

Managed to get the mrs to lower her carbs like mad as she's replaced her pasta/ rice/ chips with spinach and other greens with our chicken dinner. Not bad going 

You running any aas alongside it mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Argh! Had a wee bit of double cream as il not be able to eat till after 9pm due to work and then stuck into into mfp...fcuking 400 odd cals lol, just Aswell I'm focusing more on the macros than the cals! Won't be doing that again!!

Working all day tomorrow so it's up at 7am for a chest workout, feck doing my back before work. Sunday will be a beast of a back workout and then hopefully see some of the muscle looking good when pumped. Feeling wide awake and energy is buzzing today, still p1ssing like mad though.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Might sound retarded but what's a ketosis stick?!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Might sound retarded but what's a ketosis stick?!


You p1sh on it mate and it goes a colour, match it to the colour chart and it tells you if your in Ketosis. They are not, and I repeat, they are not scratch and sniff sticks


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking at my week 1 progress pic makes me want to cry, even the mrs turned and said 'do you even lift bro'

I punched her hard!

Got a point though, were all my gains just fcuking water :lol: should have really ran the keto when I was on cycle, might actually up the test or add in some var.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You p1sh on it mate and it goes a colour, match it to the colour chart and it tells you if your in Ketosis. They are not, and I repeat, they are not scratch and sniff sticks


Ahhh right mate. Send em me when you've done with em :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahhh right mate. Send em me when you've done with em :whistling:


Fcuk that, why flirt around the edges, il come down there for the full golden shower :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Looking at my week 1 progress pic makes me want to cry, even the mrs turned and said 'do you even lift bro'
> 
> I punched her hard!
> 
> Got a point though, were all my gains just fcuking water :lol: should have really ran the keto when I was on cycle, might actually up the test or add in some var.


Remember you'll put some water back on after you've done, and look bigger again mate.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice log, I'm on keto myself at the moment. I find the ketosticks vary a lot. One day it'll be really dark, second from top, next day says nothing at all. Pita :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Since about Tuesday iv had a rank taste in my mouth and feels like there's film over my teeth, been drinking water as I think sugar free diluting juice could have been bumping my carbs over last weekend.
> 
> Cheers for the chilli advice mate, will make the burgers even more awesome And go with the chicken too.
> 
> ...


Ive just started TRT as ive had low T. Just started lifting and eating properly, previously just cut fat, as I was heavily overweight


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Food for today was a bit random, working this evening seems to have thrown it slightly as I was way below my cals before I came home and ate what would be my second dinner  well worth it though.

My fat is a little higher in my macros which is due to the double cream I drank :lol: fcuking idiot. Shame though as my macros have been really good for a few days too.

Was asked if I lift today, gutted :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Food for today was a bit random, working this evening seems to have thrown it slightly as I was way below my cals before I came home and ate what would be my second dinner  well worth it though.
> 
> My fat is a little higher in my macros which is due to the double cream I drank :lol: fcuking idiot. Shame though as my macros have been really good for a few days too.
> 
> ...


You getting enough protein in mate? Doesn't seem like alot there!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Food for today was a bit random, working this evening seems to have thrown it slightly as I was way below my cals before I came home and ate what would be my second dinner  well worth it though.
> 
> My fat is a little higher in my macros which is due to the double cream I drank :lol: fcuking idiot. Shame though as my macros have been really good for a few days too.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats some amount of fat, would certainly try to lower it a tad and up the protien slightly :whistling:

......But if its just a one off because of the cream :whistling:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

This is my keto.

4 omega eggs+3 egg whites, black coffee

protiene half skimmed milk/water natural peanut butter shake

chicken and cashew nuts

shake as before

salmon and green leaf, with olve oil balsamic vinegar

shake as in before.

seems to work ok, had more drastic results with others, this is by Dave pulumbo, just checking it out for a few weeks prior to holiday, just had one small re-feed after 10 days, tell you what though it is totally no thrills!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Jesus Christ guys lets not get nitpicky over one day, think I did say my food intake was crap yesterday due to my work in the post :whistling: I doubt one day with lower protein which drops messed up the macros is that much of a disaster. Lets keep it positive....

Just done a wee ketostix test, only eaten my breakfast today as I'm working and....



About to tuck into tuna mayo, absolutely starving


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

freddee said:


> This is my keto.
> 
> 4 omega eggs+3 egg whites, black coffee
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty good actually mate, the kids are moaning that I'm eating all the peanut butter on my workout days, having it with EVOO as a pre workout and seems to do the trick tbh.

Would add it into my shakes too but as the protein already makes me retch i don't want to risk going off peanut butter because of it :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Managed to get out my bed this morning and have a quick chest day, normally do my tris with my chest but had no time.

Flat DB bench 40kg 5x5 42kg 2x5

Decline BB bench 80kg 5x5 90kg 3x5 95kg 2x3 dead!!

DB flies 18kg 4x8

High cable flies 15kg 4x8 17.5kg 3x8 ouch

100 pressups

Wanted to throw in some chest dips but had no time. Pretty happy with that considering I was wide awake till about 3am last night. Felt absolutely fantastic last night and this morning, really buzzing. Weights aren't fantastic but considering the amount iv dropped in weight (appearance wise as I know it's water) and off cycle (cruising test 1st jab this week) I'm pretty happy that I got a PB in the decline bench at 95kg so think il see what I can flat bench next week before I toy with the DBs...

Think I'm also about to be offered a beast of a job for after my op too so in a good mood which is rare. Chilli chicken with sour cream and spinach later. Would top my day if the mighty jags sealed the promotion to the SPL today too.....!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The best part of the diet are the shakes, get the kilo tubs from H&B for £5.49, go through, them though like no ones buisness, a tub of that whole earth would go nowhere! the cashew nuts too, always running short of stuff, well you need, egg, 49 per week for a start! most of them omega 3 at £170 for 6 i sometimes change the salmon for red meat.

I dont see this as a diet you would want to do for more than a month, maybe a bit more?!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

freddee said:


> The best part of the diet are the shakes, get the kilo tubs from H&B for £5.49, go through, them though like no ones buisness, a tub of that whole earth would go nowhere! the cashew nuts too, always running short of stuff, well you need, egg, 49 per week for a start! most of them omega 3 at £170 for 6 i sometimes change the salmon for red meat.
> 
> I dont see this as a diet you would want to do for more than a month, maybe a bit more?!


There's a member on here who runs keto all year round, remember seeing a post about it. Unbelievable! @lxm has me looking forward to day 15 where il have a carb meal, mac and cheese!

Not too sure if I should run the diet after next weekend as I'm having an op on the Monday and won't be eating from 12am till early afternoon which I'm dreading. Then there's zero cardio for about two months and no gym for at least a fortnight 

H&B is where I get my nuts too, saw today that they now have the Wheyhey protein ice cream in, going to take a look at what's in it to see if I can have it :lol:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I work in a supp store, our usn igf1 is £42 for 2.28k theirs is £71, I dont go in there for much, just vitamins and such, cheese under the grill and double cream and suger free jelly are my favourites on keto!!, one more week and i'm in Tunisia, job done! but its good to know how your body reacts to certain diets and how long you need to recarb, might be getting on stage in october?, will be 52 then...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Jesus Christ guys lets not get nitpicky over one day, think I did say my food intake was crap yesterday due to my work in the post :whistling: I doubt one day with lower protein which drops messed up the macros is that much of a disaster. Lets keep it positive....
> 
> Just done a wee ketostix test, only eaten my breakfast today as I'm working and....
> 
> ...


Alright keep your knickers of :lol:

Hows today been?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Alright keep your knickers of :lol:
> 
> Hows today been?


Been good today mate, been full of energy all day, headaches are gone but I'm really thirsty. Think iv lost some of my chub/ bloat that keeps my abs warm, veins are everywhere too.

Food went like so...









And pish stick before dinner was..



Already can't wait till breakfast!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Been good today mate, been full of energy all day, headaches are gone but I'm really thirsty. Think iv lost some of my chub/ bloat that keeps my abs warm, veins are everywhere too.
> 
> Food went like so...
> 
> ...


Sooo... Keto seems to work then?

Might have to give it a go sometime! Sounds too good to be true though all the meat you can ever want doesn't sound like a 'diet' if you know what I mean!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Sooo... Keto seems to work then?
> 
> Might have to give it a go sometime! Sounds too good to be true though all the meat you can ever want doesn't sound like a 'diet' if you know what I mean!


Aslong as your macros are as close to the split then yeah I'd say it works, the food is awesome. burgers, cheese, back & eggs, Cajun chicken Etc. it's only the first 2 days that youl get carb cravings or at least it was for me. I still get the odd temptation for milk but iv had milk in my diet for years so guess that's understandable. Not really bothered about oats, bread and cereal now though.

I'm still sleeping well when I do fall asleep and waking up with energy, actually feeling really good.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday's food intake









Sugar free jelly!!! Bliss!

Workout day today, heading to the gym in half an hour


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Food looks good today, whats tye macros on that thai soup out of intrest ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Thought I'd make some of you laugh with my sh1tness..

Took this last night as an end of week 1 pic



And then the mrs stuck it on my Instagram as



Could spend all night playing with my nipples man, by next week they be in my socks! Sorry for the low trackies, the tie bit doesn't work so they fall down to expose my lovely ginger wires

Tshirts are still tight around my chest, collarbone and shoulders. I think I'm looking smaller in the pics than what I am but I don't really care as this morning the keto stick went purple instantly and I'm not spot on 13st.

Not too bad I suppose


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Food looks good today, whats tye macros on that thai soup out of intrest ?


14% carbs, 38% fat and 42% protein as far as I could remember mate but I'm heading down later and can double check. It was the only thing with 'low' carbs, everything else was 20%+ (except the 'carbless' burger but that's fcuking disgusting)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Thought I'd make some of you laugh with my sh1tness..
> 
> Took this last night as an end of week 1 pic
> 
> ...


look at they nips :lol:

sub'd mate....im a dab hand at the keto tbh, sub'd


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvcking Instagram you false advertising again fatboy? :lol:

Looking to have dropped a sh1tload of water since the last pics! Spot on mate, just some fat to go now!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> look at they nips :lol:
> 
> sub'd mate....im a dab hand at the keto tbh, sub'd


Carried over the nips from puberty, letro is gonna blast them next month hopefully. I'm used to them now....come touch them

Awesome man, any pointers and suggestions welcome as always...as are petnames and cuddles


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking Instagram you false advertising again fatboy? :lol:
> 
> Looking to have dropped a sh1tload of water since the last pics! Spot on mate, just some fat to go now!


Honestly man you could put a flabby [email protected] on Instagram and make him look like Dorian Yates. It's mental!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Carried over the nips from puberty, letro is gonna blast them next month hopefully. I'm used to them now....come touch them
> 
> Awesome man,* any pointers and suggestions* welcome as always...as are petnames and cuddles


dont eat carbs.

dye your hair.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Honestly man you could put a flabby [email protected] on Instagram and make him look like Dorian Yates. It's mental!!


Ahh I see you've found jan's Instagram? :lol:

Don't know how to work it me, so never downloaded the app!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wtf is instagram


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf is instagram


It's where lasses put black and white photos of their tits I think.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> It's where lasses put black and white photos of their tits I think.


And me!!

I use it as a sort of diary for the state that I'm in, there's been a bit of a change since about last September



To Xmas time



And then till now. It's handy to have that as an app instead of trawling through my phone pics that are clogged up with pics of the kids and mrs. Plus, it's awesome for making pics of your kids etc


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> dont eat carbs.
> 
> dye your hair.


Racist!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

@lxm

Was only a few % off on each. Chart goes carbs/ protein/ fat


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whats ur macro split & cals mate? x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats ur macro split & cals mate? x


Macros have been pretty close to 60/35/5 since after day 2, cals I'm trying to keep to 2800 or there abouts and only went over that one day. I was bulking on close to 4000, dropped my cals to between 3000-3250 for my last cycle so trying to cut that down again. I'm active in the gym so should be close to maintenance basically.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Food intake for yesterday...









Not as hungry anymore but always thirsty!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

macros look good mate...235g protein is as low as id go tho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> macros look good mate...235g protein is as low as id go tho


infact id up mine to 300g & just make up the rest with fats


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> infact id up mine to 300g & just make up the rest with fats


I'm just not hungry now at all but Im throwing in another tin of tuna at lunch and when I get protein that doesn't make me boak, il add in an extra shake per day. Couple of spoons of evoo will boost up the fats.

Feeling pretty good now though, energy is there and I'm sleeping like a baby. Even woke up in a good mood which is rare and got to wind up a retard on the forums! If only Mondays started off like this :lol:

Cravings are gone now. But I'm defo getting in some Wheyhey protein ice cream today!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I'm just not hungry now at all but Im throwing in another tin of tuna at lunch and when I get protein that doesn't make me boak, il add in an extra shake per day. Couple of spoons of evoo will boost up the fats.
> 
> Feeling pretty good now though, energy is there and I'm sleeping like a baby. Even woke up in a good mood which is rare and got to wind up a retard on the forums! If only Mondays started off like this :lol:
> 
> Cravings are gone now. But I'm defo getting in some Wheyhey protein ice cream today!!


ice cream lol?.....also id swerve the shakes on a keto, just keep your PWO one in


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ice cream lol?.....also id swerve the shakes on a keto, just keep your PWO one in


Sugar free and 3G carbs per 100ml which are fibrous carbs...

But with doing the swerve on the shakes I'd need to eat for the protein then eat more fat to balance it. Earlier in the thread Im getting told I'm already eating too much fat and the cals need to be dropped? Do you count the cals mate or just aim for the macros? I was aiming for macros at the start but when told my cals were too high..?

I'm one confused wee boy now :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Sugar free and 3G carbs per 100ml which are fibrous carbs...
> 
> But with doing the swerve on the shakes I'd need to eat for the protein then eat more fat to balance it. Earlier in the thread Im getting told I'm already eating too much fat and the cals need to be dropped? Do you count the cals mate or just aim for the macros? I was aiming for macros at the start but when told my cals were too high..?
> 
> I'm one confused wee boy now :lol:


obv count the cals....as cals at the end of the day is what we need to gain or lose weight, you DO NOT lose more fat on a keto diet....its just some folk prefer it for the appetite supressing + no water retention. u gotta remember the typical keto diet isnt idealy suited for bodybuilding....hence why i up the protein in it as 30% of protein from 2500cals isnt enough to maintain the muscle on any decent sized guy.

last time i did keto i cut on 2500cals....kept protein @ 350g (1400cals) & made the rest up in fats 122g (1100cals)...zero carbs. i did however eat a load of green leave veggies....dont count these into your macros, just eat as much as u want (spinach etc). only whey shake i had was 90g whey only PWO


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> obv count the cals....as cals at the end of the day is what we need to gain or lose weight, you DO NOT lose more fat on a keto diet....its just some folk prefer it for the appetite supressing + no water retention. u gotta remember the typical keto diet isnt idealy suited for bodybuilding....hence why i up the protein in it as 30% of protein from 2500cals isnt enough to maintain the muscle on any decent sized guy.
> 
> last time i did keto i cut on 2500cals....kept protein @ 350g (1400cals) & made the rest up in fats 122g (1100cals)...zero carbs. i did however eat a load of green leave veggies....dont count these into your macros, just eat as much as u want (spinach etc). only whey shake i had was 90g whey only PWO


Been doing that man. Spinach leaves are cheap as chips, been going through bags of it during my evening meal. So has the mrs Aswell, she's dropped 4lbs this week from swapping carbs to spinach and keeping with her gym routine,

Carbs I have are through the red onion I think, seems to be going well so far, operation is Monday so I might have a carb day on Sunday as il not be allowed to eat or drink all day.

Still not sure how to keep it going until I start building again but properly this time.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Been doing that man. Spinach leaves are cheap as chips, been going through bags of it during my evening meal. So has the mrs Aswell, she's dropped 4lbs this week from swapping carbs to spinach and keeping with her gym routine,
> 
> Carbs I have are through the red onion I think, seems to be going well so far, operation is Monday so I might have a carb day on Sunday as il not be allowed to eat or drink all day.
> 
> *Still not sure how to keep it going until I start building *again but properly this time.


personally id forget about keto & fannying about with charts etc....unless u enjoy it obv lol, but im a lazy fuker  & tend not to over think things..

id have..

M1 - half a large roast chicken... half tub of coleslaw

M2 - 60g whey & handfull of cashews

m3 - half a large roast chicken... half tub of coleslaw

m4 - 60g whey & handfull of cashews

m5 - 6 whole eggs

see how that goes


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> personally id forget about keto & fannying about with charts etc....unless u enjoy it obv lol, but im a lazy fuker  & tend not to over think things..
> 
> id have..
> 
> ...


I could do that eating plan easy! Now that I have discovered sugar free jelly I'd eat almost anything as I have that to look forward to. I can't make it though so I'm on making dinner during my keto as I need to get the mrs to make the jelly :lol: fvcking woman drives a hard bargain! Had to swap my soul for sex one night...

What were your fluids mate? I'm drinking water, green tea and every third day a wee bottle of Pepsi max to cheer me up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I could do that eating plan easy! Now that I have discovered sugar free jelly I'd eat almost anything as I have that to look forward to. I can't make it though so I'm on making dinner during my keto as I need to get the mrs to make the jelly :lol: fvcking woman drives a hard bargain! Had to swap my soul for sex one night...
> 
> What were your fluids mate? I'm drinking water, green tea and every third day a wee bottle of Pepsi max to cheer me up


usually about 3lt-5lt water...more on training days. + i kept a few 2lt bottles of diet irn-bru, coke & lemonade in my work fridge.....drink as much as them as u want imo.

also add the cals n macros up on that plan i gave ya....because i just wrote what i ate pmsl, not sure of cals


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> usually about 3lt-5lt water...more on training days. + i kept a few 2lt bottles of diet irn-bru, coke & lemonade in my work fridge.....drink as much as them as u want imo.
> 
> also add the cals n macros up on that plan i gave ya....because i just wrote what i ate pmsl, not sure of cals


Fvck me jan don't ever go into personal training :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck me jan don't ever go into personal training :lol:


pmsl....ill call it 'simply massive'


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....ill call it 'simply massive'


Rule 1 - Eat what I eat

Rule 2 - Add up your own cals, I don't do that sh1t

Rule 3 - Drink diet Irn-Bru by the gallon, its made from Diet girders.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:lol: :lol:....good luck goags


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Rule 1 - Eat what I eat
> 
> Rule 2 - Add up your own cals, I don't do that sh1t
> 
> Rule 3 - Drink diet Irn-Bru by the gallon, its made from Diet girders.


:laugh:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Back day, lats are shaking like mad!!

Home to tuna mayo, absolutely starving!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Went higher on the cals today. Needed it, had a good day of eating and every p1ss test went purple quickly, the one done after my workout went the really dark purple, but think the mrs tossed it, so did one before bed



Food was pretty awesome, pesto chicken with double cream, Philadelphia spinach, feta cheese and sour cream at the side really was immense!











Really big day for me tomorrow, job interview that has came out of the blue. Won't have time to gym which might be a good thing as my shoulder is burning today, a wee rest day should help


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Went higher on the cals today. Needed it, had a good day of eating and every p1ss test went purple quickly, the one done after my workout went the really dark purple, but think the mrs tossed it, so did one before bed
> 
> View attachment 118050
> 
> ...


Good luck for the interview mate.

When you're doing the chicken with double cream, how do you cook it? Does the cream go in the pan?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good luck for the interview mate.
> 
> When you're doing the chicken with double cream, how do you cook it? Does the cream go in the pan?


Sure does mate, cook the chicken, then add the Philadelphia, pesto and cream, lower the heat and wait till it thickens, it's awesome!!

Interview bombed I think but the girl who took it was out of this world! Ooft!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Sure does mate, cook the chicken, then add the Philadelphia, pesto and cream, lower the heat and wait till it thickens, it's awesome!!
> 
> Interview bombed I think but the girl who took it was out of this world! Ooft!!


Picsornooutofthisworldgirl :whistling:

Gonna give that a try tomorrow for tea I reckon mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Where was it for mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Where was it for mate?


Virgin Active man, trainee management. Might still come through as the cv is strong as fvck for the job, alongside the current studies in PT'ing

Need to wait and see


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Good thread mate. Gonna be keeping my eye on this as I'm going keto on Monday after a 24hr fast


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Weight today is the same as the previous two, 12st 13lbs bang on. Wondering if my not being able to run or cycle etc is slowing things down. Shoulders later today so going to try and burst them.

Feeling sleepy and fvck today yawn!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Right this diet can fvck off!

Favourite time of the week, shoulders day! Pishflaps! Worst workout ever!!

Failed constantly on weights I was juggling only two weeks ago, absolutely raging! Think I Kicked the bench in a temper tantrums, honestly can't really tell if I did it or was going to do it..!!

Pish, absolutely pish! No pumps, I have shoulders like the fvcking Rwandan child Benoit from that save the kids advert!!

DB seated shoulder press 30kg 4x8 failed failed failed on the last two sets at 6! Pish!

Seated DB lateral raise 10kg 4x10 easy, dropsets included after set 1 6kg 4x10

BB Shrugs 120kg 4x10 superset with DB shrugs 20kg 4x10

Cable side raise 7.5kg 6x6 because iv turned into a p00f and can't do heavier past 6 reps!

Seated (on the cable row) rope facepulls 30kg 5x10 easy! Don't even feel anything on my shoulders or back, just a crushed fvcking pinky!

This is where it just gets even more pathetic!

Seated BB Shoulder press 45kg!! 45fvckingKG!! 5x5 failed on the last rep, fvcking failed on the last fvcking rep!!! I was doing 65kg 6x6 only a few weeks ago!!! Absolutely pathetic!

Done some bicep curls with 18kg, EZ curls 35kg and seated bicep curls 16kg all 3x8

No pumps, nothing! Look like I haven't even lifted a weight in my life! Fvcking raging


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

....safe to come in  u did kick it didnt you :lol: we have these days mate, wait till your a good couple week in mate & it should be easier. if u carb up at the w.e then your workouts toward the end of the week will suffer the most


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chin up son, don't forget you're depleted, strength is gonna be pish. Its gonna come back when you start eating right again.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Mrs says I look a lot smaller, fvcking bitch!! Need to send her to my woman beating pal!!

I fit into a Tshirt I had to peel off whilst on cycle, almost cried. I had planned on quitting the keto on Monday after a carb day or carb meal on Sunday, operation is Monday and il be less active for a week or so,so might stay on it. Jab of 300mg test was yesterday.

I have calmed down slightly :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

300mg ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

No tren?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Yip 300 mate, it's PC test300

Haha, I wish mate. Tren would be awesome! Mega skint until payday


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Yip 300 mate, it's PC test300
> 
> Haha, I wish mate. Tren would be awesome! Mega skint until payday


Ahh fair play mate, if I had any lying around spare I'd send you some but it's that expensive I only buy it as I need it!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh fair play mate, if I had any lying around spare I'd send you some but it's that expensive I only buy it as I need it!


Don't be daft man, tren is expensive. Think il just revert fully back to PC or try Burr labs. Dropping the BSI like a hot totty.

Had an awesome dinner of

260g chicken, Cajun, 90g cheddar, spinach, sour cream, EVOO and coleslaw. I love the food I get to eat on this keto, just had the embarrassing performances in the gym


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Don't be daft man, tren is expensive. Think il just revert fully back to PC or try Burr labs. Dropping the BSI like a hot totty.
> 
> Had an awesome dinner of
> 
> 260g chicken, Cajun, 90g cheddar, spinach, sour cream, EVOO and coleslaw. I love the food I get to eat on this keto, just had the embarrassing performances in the gym


Ohh meant to say, made the chicken, Philly, cream and pesto stuff tonight, it was excellent! Had it with rice and loved it! Be nice in a wrap too I reckon!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ohh meant to say, made the chicken, Philly, cream and pesto stuff tonight, it was excellent! Had it with rice and loved it! Be nice in a wrap too I reckon!


Awesome isnt it! The mrs wants it made all the time. Trying to think of new things Aswell, but the pesto has been the best for a while


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Awesome isnt it! The mrs wants it made all the time. Trying to think of new things Aswell, but the pesto has been the best for a while


Maybe I'm an idiot, but for some reason I was shocked when it went green :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> *Mrs says I look a lot smaller*, fvcking bitch!! Need to send her to my woman beating pal!!
> 
> I fit into a Tshirt I had to peel off whilst on cycle, almost cried. I had planned on quitting the keto on Monday after a carb day or carb meal on Sunday, operation is Monday and il be less active for a week or so,so might stay on it. *Jab of 300mg test was yesterday*.
> 
> I have calmed down slightly :lol:


it'll prob look bigger once the test kicks in again mate...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> it'll prob look bigger once the test kicks in again mate...


Is this a penis joke.... :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What is all this moaning!! Lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> What is all this moaning!! Lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


>


Don't really get the joke tbh.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyway.....

Weight was 12st 10lbs this morning, feel good. Food has been good, noticed I am hungrier on the days in train which is to be expected. Having a carb lunch tomorrow to get me through my crap day, Saturday is the worst day at work. Going to have an Abs and core workout when I get home, will be as painful as always


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Don't really get the joke tbh.


I think LXM may be shocked that dipdabs is complaining about moaning, when she moans like a drunken nymphomaniac :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

She is female...

Thinking of making some sort of sauce with butter and spices for my chicken tonight, should workout ok I hope, probably taste like spunk knowing my cooking skills.

The mrs is out tonight and iv no sugar free jelly made, this is a disaster!! I honestly can't make jelly, always mess it up!!

Think I may be tempted to self harm over this!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> She is female...
> 
> Thinking of making some sort of sauce with butter and spices for my chicken tonight, should workout ok I hope, probably taste like spunk knowing my cooking skills.
> 
> ...


Better with chicken thighs on a keto mate...juicy enough not to worry about sauces etc


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> She is female...
> 
> Thinking of making some sort of sauce with butter and spices for my chicken tonight, should workout ok I hope, probably taste like spunk knowing my cooking skills.
> 
> ...


Fvcking women. When she gets in from working those corners you give her what for :lol:

What will you have with the chicken mate? Anything or just the meat in a sauce?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Better with chicken thighs on a keto mate...juicy enough not to worry about sauces etc


The mrs always has issues with me nibbling another birds thighs mate,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> The mrs always has issues with me nibbling another birds thighs mate,


But breast is fair game? I need a burd like yours lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking women. When she gets in from working those corners you give her what for :lol:
> 
> What will you have with the chicken mate? Anything or just the meat in a sauce?


Going to melt about 200g of butter in with 100g chopped tomatoes (3.2g carbs) garlic, ginger, cinnamon and double cream. See how it turns out, might fling in more butter, also ran out of sour cream! FML


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

That sounds fuking rank


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> But breast is fair game? I need a burd like yours lol
> 
> That sounds fuking rank


Iv often wondered how shed react to me having some tongue..

It probably will be mate, but as the bloody woman didn't go to morrisons like she said she would iv fvck all in the house to make, soon as she gets home she's getting put into an old fashioned Sharpshooter!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well if it helps mate Im having mince beef enchiladas


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well if it helps mate Im having mince beef enchiladas


Begone you with thine pish! Banished from the thread!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Begone you with thine pish! Banished from the thread!!


Well I never, the cheek! I was going to send you some p1ss to put on your fancy sticks/drink but you can fvck off now.

In all seriousness though, I think I'd die without carbs :lol: youre a braver man than I!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well I never, the cheek! I was going to send you some p1ss to put on your fancy sticks/drink but you can fvck off now.
> 
> In all seriousness though, I think I'd die without carbs :lol: youre a braver man than I!!


Felt like crap the first two days without the carbs and had major cravings but it all settled down. Been noting down loads of bulking diet examples from quite a few journos too and that's kinda made me dream of carbs again :lol:

Dinner turned out awesome btw, looks like diarrhoea but tastes not too bad )


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Felt like crap the first two days without the carbs and had major cravings but it all settled down. Been noting down loads of bulking diet examples from quite a few journos too and that's kinda made me dream of carbs again :lol:
> 
> Dinner turned out awesome btw, looks like diarrhoea but tastes not too bad )
> 
> View attachment 118359


Wow, looks like when my dog throws up on the grass :lol:

Bet it tasted better!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Wow, looks like when my dog throws up on the grass :lol:
> 
> Bet it tasted better!


Actually, it was awesome. Food intake done for today, carbs tomorrow. LXM mentioned earlier in the thread a carb meal/ day could actually encourage some more weight loss when you plateau out which seems to have happened with moi. We will see what happens


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Righty, gave in and had a carb day yesterday. Milk!!! Oh my!! Still had a good whack of protein and fat but pasta, oats and milk!!! So happy

However, started farting after I ate pasta, was about 30 mins later and feel a bit bloated today. This has been quite a good experiment too as it kinda shows I may have a gluten allergy which I'm waiting to be tested for by my gp.

Weight is bang on 13st now so haven't lost fvck all in 4/5 days but this will be cause I can't do any cardio. Not too sure if I will stay on Keto now, might watch what I'm eating until my legs heal up (Operation tomorrow) bulk and then use Keto with cardio & t4 to see how much better it gets.

Decisions...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck with tomorro mate,

Did you find yourself feeling sluggish after the carbs ? I always thought I felt top notch on low carb after the initial period of groggy feelings past, yet when I did go back to them I felt 'yuck' and bogged down! But once your back on the carbs for a while you get used to it....


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Been keeping this journal a secret ya d1ck? Ha.

Just read cover to cover, been interested in trying keto since rectus and you mentioned it so I started today, was getting fkn fed up of cous cous and chicken.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows ya today son?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Good luck with tomorro mate,
> 
> Did you find yourself feeling sluggish after the carbs ? I always thought I felt top notch on low carb after the initial period of groggy feelings past, yet when I did go back to them I felt 'yuck' and bogged down! But once your back on the carbs for a while you get used to it....


Really bloated man, also as soon as ate bread (bacon sanny as there was nothing to eat in the house) I started farting again, mmmmm!!!

Had a decent day of food protein wise too.

Feeling really weak and still really sleepy from yesterday and advised not to go on Keto by the docs at the hospital. Sat and showed a nurse my journal last night as she heard me talking about the diet and asked some questions.

I look better in the mirror, i think iv just been a bit pessimistic and still have a little size on the shoulders and arms. Not all bad


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Really bloated man, also as soon as ate bread (bacon sanny as there was nothing to eat in the house) I started farting again, mmmmm!!!
> 
> Had a decent day of food protein wise too.
> 
> ...


my fat progress pics from yest will cheer ya up bud  whats on today?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Been keeping this journal a secret ya d1ck? Ha.
> 
> Just read cover to cover, been interested in trying keto since rectus and you mentioned it so I started today, was getting fkn fed up of cous cous and chicken.


Last page has the pesto pasta idea mate, you'll love it if you like green pesto, amazing!!

Hated Keto on the first two days and then felt I was looking really small but I look ok, had a few compliments over the week about my size etc. defy try it mate, i are virtually the same every day but alternated from tuna & mayo and beef burgers & cheese for my lunches. Going to clean bulk now that i AMA bit clearer on which foods to eat and then Keto when I can do cardio. The Keto sticks help quite well too to gauge if your doing it right but you'll need to pee into a cup and dip them in for them to work fully


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> my fat progress pics from yest will cheer ya up bud  whats on today?


Rest mate, I can't stand up without help, tried to walk late last night from the hospital bed to the toilet and decked it before getting one full step, ripped out the drip and felt like a retard. Nurses helped me to the toilet and my p1ss that i was bursting for was a dribble!! Dehydrated after an op is common apparently. Just had my physio and crutches so the mrs is coming to get me now.



Doesn't look much but the pain is hard to put into words. Where the patches are my legs are swollen about an inch and a half up. I can't really move my feet on their own or my toes as its too painful. Yesterday I was groggy as fvck, the mrs sat with me for a few hours apparently and I just mumbled and twisted in pain apparently. Won't be fully walking for 4 weeks now, can't drive for 6 and il not be running for about 10-12 weeks either, but it had to be done 

And no, I haven't been sunbathing :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk sake!! i dint realise u were going in for the op already!!!...that looks painfull as fuk bud


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Rest mate, I can't stand up without help, tried to walk late last night from the hospital bed to the toilet and decked it before getting one full step, ripped out the drip and felt like a retard. Nurses helped me to the toilet and my p1ss that i was bursting for was a dribble!! Dehydrated after an op is common apparently. Just had my physio and crutches so the mrs is coming to get me now.
> 
> View attachment 118738
> 
> ...


Doesn't look much?! it looks terrible mate, I'd have probably hung myself from the drip because of the pain by now :lol:

Rest up mate, no point trying to do anything too strenuous, i'd even knock the keto back till you've recovered tbh!

Ohh and I presume your mrs is going to need 'looking after' while you aren't man enough? :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Doesn't look much?! it looks terrible mate, I'd have probably hung myself from the drip because of the pain by now :lol:
> 
> Rest up mate, no point trying to do anything too strenuous, i'd even knock the keto back till you've recovered tbh!
> 
> Ohh and I presume your mrs is going to need 'looking after' while you aren't man enough? :whistling:


il beat you to death my my crutches anymore of that talk wee man, but asking as I get to watch.... :lol:

She brought the kids up last night as they were upset I was staying in, some wee scrote told my wee girl ones going to die :lol: so when she came in I had to put her mind at ease....by pretending to be a corpse hahahaha, couldn't help it!

Need a docs referral before my gym will allow me in to do my upper body, gutted that I didn't get my goal of 400kg leg press before this op, managed 375kg for 2 sets of 3 close enough but still a fail.

Going to milk this as much as possible with the mrs this week, going to see if shel believe me that BJs and [email protected] help the pain go away but somehow I don't think shel fall for it


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake!! i dint realise u were going in for the op already!!!...that looks painfull as fuk bud


Means il be able to run after a few months again which will help me with the fat loss. Plus mans I can get back to playing footy and chasing Pakistani kids with a bat for a laugh :lol: that's a joke there btw, it's normally Chinese kids...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> il beat you to death my my crutches anymore of that talk wee man, but asking as I get to watch.... :lol:
> 
> She brought the kids up last night as they were upset I was staying in, some wee scrote told my wee girl ones going to die :lol: so when she came in I had to put her mind at ease....by pretending to be a corpse hahahaha, couldn't help it!
> 
> ...


Harsh fvcker, that's the wee kid scarred for life then, thinking her dads a zombie :lol:

Aye mate, I'm sure someone on here will find a study that will back up those ideas, theres a study for everything else :lol: T1t****s and Bj's increase protein synthesis or some such.

Get on the var and GH combo :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You got a morphine drip?

AlWays wanted one of them, but they never give it to you for a colonoscopy


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Rest as best as you can made..... Bj's and t1t [email protected] sound just the ticket for recovery.

What was the OP for ? sorry if ive missed it in other posts, but couldnt see.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

the gingeritus spread to his shins


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Rest as best as you can made..... Bj's and t1t [email protected] sound just the ticket for recovery.
> 
> What was the OP for ? sorry if ive missed it in other posts, but couldnt see.


Started to get pains in my shins around November 2011 when I ran on a treadmill. Was working down in newcastle and had only really started exercising again.Just ignored it and put it down to my muscles getting used to being used as I started running 20 miles over 4 evenings.

When I transferred back to Glasgow I worked out more often and the pains got worse, got my fair checked, got the right trainers but it still got worse.

After loads of tests it turned out that my Tibialis Anterior and Soleus muscles were too large for their mayofascial sacks. Ended up unable to run, jump, walk for more than a few mins and drive for long. Really fvcked up my life :lol: the pain was the worst iv ever felt. Surgery opened up my leg, they sliced the mayofascial sack, stretched it and stitched me up.



I'm pretty sore, drowsy from the painkillers but I'm home. The mrs has been amazing, fussing round me and being a wee star really. She's fallen asleep on the couch now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mtfu


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry Iv been a bit ignorant with all your respective journals fellas, will spend some time catching up tomorrow. Still feeling a bit funky today,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Sorry Iv been a bit ignorant with all your respective journals fellas, will spend some time catching up tomorrow. Still feeling a bit funky today,


no missed much mate....OTB ate a big jaffa cake & i got my white knickers oot...same auld p!sh :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> no missed much mate....OTB ate a big jaffa cake & i got my white knickers oot...same auld p!sh :lol:


I'd like to say more has been going on... but it hasn't :lol:



Super_G said:


> I'm pretty sore, drowsy from the painkillers but I'm home. The mrs has been amazing, fussing round me and being a wee star really. *She's fallen asleep on the couch now *


Your time to shine mate :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I took a pic of her sleeping and stuck it on Facebook, she wasn't happy!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I took a pic of her sleeping and stuck it on Facebook, she wasn't happy!!


Was ur nob in her mouth?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Was ur nob in her mouth?


No and don't be so disrespectful mate eh!!!!

And if you must know, it was in her ear!!! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> No and don't be so disrespectful mate eh!!!!
> 
> And if you must know, it was in her *ear$e*!!! :lol:


Fixed :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fixed :whistling:


It's 'erse' ....English ****


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's 'erse' ....English ****


Its actually 'arse' you kilt wearing pansy :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I prefer poopchute actually and no, we only do that at Xmas and birthdays. She's asleep again, I feel awful cause she's ran about after me. I can't drive for a few weeks so itl get worse. Need to get her a spa day to say thanks.

Food has been fvcking awful today, but one day off the rails isn't the end of the world, protein will be higher and carbs will be oats in the morning. Feeling drowsy again guys so heading to bed and il catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Keto diet has been binned, for the one and only reason that after an operation that includes going under general anaesthetic your body very often goes into a state of water retention as does the fvcking bladder!! Aarrrggghhh!!

Only gained 3lbs which isn't too bad though. Stuck a kinda report style thread on my injury in the injury section funny enough if anyone is interested in shin splints or why iv turned into a weeping female this week

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/legs/223071-supergs-shin-splints-experience.html

As said previously though, as soon as I can run and batter into the cardio il run Keto again and hopefully see even better results. Really enjoyed the grub and scales dropping quicker than fearne cottons panties


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

What's happening mate?

You still binning the keto?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> What's happening mate?
> 
> You still binning the keto?


His Mrs has left him mate, she said she wanted a real man, not a ginger tiny tim :lol:

Come on @Super_G with janik being banned and craigyboy disappearing you're my only Jock on here now 

Rich you don't count because your lass is English :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> His Mrs has left him mate, she said she wanted a real man, not a ginger tiny tim :lol:
> 
> Come on @Super_G with janik being banned and craigyboy disappearing you're my only Jock on here now
> 
> Rich you don't count because your lass is English :lol:


lol cheeky cnut.

@Craigyboy is still around, spoke to him the other day for a local x change. He's working hard I think, since your a broke student you can always come up and make his tea for him I'm sure hell give a tenner towards a wee vial lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> lol cheeky cnut.
> 
> @Craigyboy is still around, spoke to him the other day for a local x change. He's working hard I think, since your a broke student you can always come up and make his tea for him I'm sure hell give a tenner towards a wee vial lol


Am here @onthebuild ya fat cvnt, just been makin sweet money, am away to alcudia for a fortnight on Tuesday morning, what you doing this week?

And why is fatty von dee banned ?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Am here @onthebuild ya fat cvnt, just been makin sweet money, am away to alcudia for a fortnight on Tuesday morning, what you doing this week?
> 
> And why is fatty von dee banned ?


Hes banned for trying to find a mole or something In the MA, think a couple of folk were banned, hell b e back in a month.

Hows working with PScarb going? Diet sweet?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Going good with Paul so far, gonna be going for some size when I get back my holidays for a while so cals are getting upped, training going god too

My strength has defo improved the past 8 weeks or so


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Going good with Paul so far, gonna be going for some size when I get back my holidays for a while so cals are getting upped, training going god too
> 
> My strength has defo improved the past 8 weeks or so


Sounds good mate, think it definetly helps speed everything along having expert guidance, might consider this when I cut again.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Am here @onthebuild ya fat cvnt, just been makin sweet money, am away to alcudia for a fortnight on Tuesday morning, what you doing this week?
> 
> And why is fatty von dee banned ?


He's banned for sourcing mate. Mainly ketchup, brown and reggae reggae I think... :lol:

Good to hear you're doing well mate, enjoy Alcudia, the old town is nice if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

finding a mole? you mean like finding one on his back amongst the blotches? :lol: nice guy aswell, looks like they just want the fvcktards that come on asking about Zyzz and how to bicep curl 12kg properly.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> finding a mole? you mean like finding one on his back amongst the blotches? :lol: nice guy aswell, looks like they just want the fvcktards that come on asking about Zyzz and how to bicep curl 12kg properly.


He'll be back, only a month ban. Been speaking to him on TM.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You alive in here @Super_G

legs been amputated yet?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You alive in here @Super_G
> 
> legs been amputated yet?


Been doing this mate

www.uk-muscle.co.uk/legs/223071-supergs-shin-splints-experience.html

Legs are fvcking sore man, but I'm walking about and sh1t. Lost quite a bit of what poor gains I had so I look like pish. Benchpress comp in work yesterday though and still managed a 5x5 on 90kg deline BB so hoping the muscle memory is still there. Still Gymless too until I get back to working full time, work only letting me in for two short shifts a week as they ain't convinced I should be working. Doctor won't give me the refferal that my gym wants to let me in and the fvcking bitch emailed the LA Fitness near my house as I was going to join that and went into find out I can't!

Best intentions at heart I suppose though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Been doing this mate
> 
> www.uk-muscle.co.uk/legs/223071-supergs-shin-splints-experience.html
> 
> ...


Sounds like hell on earth mate. Just keep in mind its only temporary I guess, that's all you can really do! Time to recover mate, then time to get back lifting once your all healed up.

You big fairy :lol:


----------

